# Hello From South Florida



## BlueSkiesClinic (May 17, 2012)

Hope to contribute much to this forum!  Please feel free to say hello!

Blue Skies Clinic
West Palm Beach, FL


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2012)

BlueSkiesClinic, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (May 17, 2012)

Welcome Blue Skies! WPB, my old stomping grounds


----------



## charley (May 17, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 17, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## aminoman74 (May 17, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 17, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------

